# Solar Stik reviews?



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone out here using this setup? What do you think?

The Solar Stik - The New Generator


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

this widget has been discussed ad nauseum, both here and on other sites..search the archives for details..


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

To help the OP out, here, to the best of my knowledge, and recall, is an Executive Summary: 

The Solar Stik is a well built solar panel mounting system that enables you to aim the panels in order to maximize direct sunlight exposure. 
It is bundled with 2 50W solar panels (I don't recall what brand). [EDIT - SD's memory is better than mine]
It also includes a Blue Sky MPPT charge controller which increases the effectiveness of the panels when charging your batteries.

It is not magic that will bend the laws of physics to generate more power than the included panels are capable of producing. 
It is expensive. 
It requires that someone aim the panels at the sun throughout the day, as the sun travels through it's arc, and as the boat travels around it's mooring or anchor.

I hope this helps...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Eherlihy

IIRC, it comes with two 50 Watt panels, not two 100 watt panels. 100 watt panels are too big for the original design. Believe they were Kyocera or Sharp brand panels, but I doubt that really matters.

BTW, the manufacturer's claims are bogus and overly optimistic....and their number one promoter on this forum was a guy named ConchyJoe, who was banned for his behavior and the fact that he didn't disclose that he had a commercial relationship with the makers of the solarstik. Given his complete lack of ethics, how much would you trust the company that makes the product?

Conchyjoe also has a marine portal website that claims to be a technical resource, but has fewer posts since it was founded than most other sailing forums get in a day...

You can read a bit about how well received they were on this *thread*, and IIRC, Defender no longer stocks or sells the product, which says a good deal about what the product is really like.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> IIRC, it comes with two 50 Watt panels, not two 100 watt panels. 100 watt panels are too big for the original design. Believe they were Kyocera or Sharp brand panels, but I doubt that really matters.


Yes, I wondered about my memory on all of that... 2 * 50W = 100W. I stand corrected.

This is the thread where the thing first appeared on SailNet (started by Xort). And here was a more balanced thread / evaluation (started by Hellosailor).

I was trying to spare the OP the gory details, but since the can has been opened...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You just couldn't resist, could ya...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't get it. Hellosailor's review wasn't exactly derogatory. If it doesn't sell, it's probably because it's just too expensive. I agree with him that a "SolarStik Jr." probably would have had a better chance.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but it also clearly doesn't live up to the claims that the SolarStik's manufacturer touts on their website, or the even more extravagant claims that ConchyJoe was making. If you're buying a SolarStik--it should be because you want a turn key solar setup with a very nice mounting system for your boat, rather than because you believe the power claims they make.



BubbleheadMd said:


> I don't get it. Hellosailor's review wasn't exactly derogatory. If it doesn't sell, it's probably because it's just too expensive. I agree with him that a "SolarStik Jr." probably would have had a better chance.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a stik and had been quite happy with it although it is really expensive. We are planning on replacing the BP 50 watt panels with two Kyrocera 100 watts. We'll build new horizontal bars to fit the new panels. The vertical is plenty strong enough to hold larger panels. We're still happy with the purchase since we use the stik for our Kiss wind turbine and a dinghy engine lift.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Derogatory? I don't think my comments on it have ever been misread as derogatory.

The SolarStik seems to be top quality equipment in every way. Best-of-breed solar panels, retainers on all the hardware that you might drop overboard, bumpers on the panels to prevent storage damage, welds that would look fit for the plumbing on a nuclear submarine. No corners cut in any way.

If you want a Kobe steak dinner, you can start by buying some calves and a ranch and a massuese and some beer and roll your own. Or, you can pay a lot more by the pound and just have the waiter bring it over cooked and sliced.

The SolarStik is how the waiter brings it in a five-star restaurant. That's going to cost you more than the "components" might cost, but the point is, you can just walk in and buy it. And having seen what top-quality welding costs, I would question whether you even COULD replicate a SolarStik for what they charge for it.

My only real reservation is that it is just too big for _small _craft. There's probably room for a "junior" model for boats 36' and under. 32-36' OAL is probably still going to feel a bit crowded with a SolarStik, unless it gets mounted outboard of the transom. (And it is worth noting, they offer all sorts of robust mounting hardware to make those jobs simpler, too.)

Part of that is because the panels take up space, but all panels of that capacity are going to take up that much space. And part of it is because the Stik is, well, more robust than the boom or mast on some boats. I remember putting "NO STEP" signs on my LORAN antenna because people would keep grabbing it as a handle for the boat, if you know what I mean. With the SolarStik...you could probably _cleat off to it _without doing any harm.

Maybe they'll make a carbon-fiber version for racers.<G>

sd, I haven't seen their web site for a while but IIRC the "claims" that got everyone upset were changed a long time ago. The founder was an admitted non-techie and some of the technical stuff originally was jumbled, but quickly straightened out. Or have you seen something new lately?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> <g>sd, I haven't seen their web site for a while but IIRC the "claims" that got everyone upset were changed a long time ago. The founder was an admitted non-techie and some of the technical stuff originally was jumbled, but quickly straightened out. Or have you seen something new lately?


According to their website, they claim that they get an effective *8 hours of full power *out of the solar panels versus only *4-5 full power hours *from fixed mount panels as seen in these two images from their site:



















This is still overly optimistic IMHO as it represents anywhere from a *60-100% increase in power output over fixed panels.* While these claims are as ridiculous as the ones ConchyJoe and SolarStik had originally, they're still pretty unrealistic. Realistically, I think that using the SolarStik would increase the output of the panels probably somewhere around 30-50% over fixed panels--and only if you're on the boat and adjusting the panels regularly.

Of course, by the graphic, they're also assuming that you're going to have a 15-hour long day, which is also not a realistic assumption most of the time in most places.

*I'd point out that the SolarStik is really only going to help if you're actually on your boat and remember to adjust the panels. *If your boat is unattended, a SolarStik may in fact decrease your power output from the panels. Fixed panels are a compromise, but they're a relatively good compromise if the system is designed properly. *If you have panels on a SolarStik and have them aimed for the morning sun, and leave the boat...you're going to actually be less efficient for more of the day than fixed panels would be. *
</g>


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"as it represents anywhere from a 60-100% increase in power output"
I don't read it that way but could easily see how it could be read that way.
the left vertical axis crytically refers to 'operating capacity" and I would ask, what does that mean and what clever person used that criteria?
Is the "operating capacity" of a solar panel in dim light still 100%? Of course it is! that's the capacity in dim light--not the potential output in full light.
I don't know what panel, in what conditions, ever will put out full power at 9AM or 4PM as compared to high noon. I know some of the folks using panels claim that the reflected light off the water boosts those extended hours, the same way that water or snow reflect extra UV and give you more sunburn.
And one could certainly argue that (as you say, you have to BE THERE to adjust them) if you tilt the panels 90 degrees to face a low sun, there willbe a major increase in power as compared to a panel that's looking for the noon sun all the time. IIRC I think I had measured about a 10% power loss for every 15 degrees (one hour) of misalignment. Whatever it was, it is real.

But that graph begs to be relabeled. And then reality checked. It looks a tad too optimistic, even for "on the water", unless "capacity" just means, well, whatever the output can reach, as opposed to the full output potential.

And when Apollo _turns out_ the big light at 6PM...<G>...

Kinda reminds me of the way that ALL the financial and stock sources show the price of stocks and indexes. All of them (WSJ, NYTimes, Google, Yahoo) show the prices in a very deceptive way. If a stock is trading around 1000, the graph needs to go from 0 to 1000. No, that's not exciting enough, so they only show 800-1000, making it look wildly volatile and highly distorted. ALL OF THEM. Despite every "manual" of graphic design saying that's the wrong way to do it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

HS

The graphs as shown, surely seem to indicate that there is a 60-100% increase in available power generated by the SolarStik.

From all the research I've done in the past six years on solar power, the rule of thumb for estimating solar panel output that I've found to be about right is on average, the panel will output the equivalent of FIVE FULL POWER hours worth of electricity a day.

Using this, an 80 watt panel will give you 400 watt hours, on average--which seems to fit with the low estimates that SolarStik shows on their graph... However, I don't see a solar panel mount, regardless of how fancy it is, giving you 60-100% more power from the exact same panels than properly designed fixed mount panels--yet that appears to be what the graph says will happen.



hellosailor said:


> "as it represents anywhere from a 60-100% increase in power output"
> I don't read it that way but could easily see how it could be read that way.
> the left vertical axis crytically refers to 'operating capacity" and I would ask, what does that mean and what clever person used that criteria?
> Is the "operating capacity" of a solar panel in dim light still 100%? Of course it is! that's the capacity in dim light--not the potential output in full light.
> ...


</g>


----------



## H2Ocruizers (Jan 6, 2009)

Good evening,

Thank you for the inquiry. I am writing this letter to you personally, as the owner of the Solar Stik Company.

A friend of mine send me a quick note today about a post that was placed on the Sailnet thread. I visited the site and saw your vessel name... and the fracas that ensued. I was also just notified of your email query.

There has been a lot of discussion and debate about the system, it's performance, and the return for the investment. 

I want to personally assure you that these systems DO in fact achieve average 1 kW-h (80AH) power production daily using solar alone, and up to 1.5 kW-h depending on the wind generator type and the amount of wind. 

There is no "concrete" measure of power that can be ascribed to the system's performance, rather, it is a "game of averages". All we can do here is provide the averages based on our extensive experience using them in the field (as well as owner-feedback). 

As you probably know, they were born on a couple of sailboats back in the late 90's, but have since been adopted by the military and several other "agencies". In fact, some of the equipment that our systems provide power to are vital to national security, and the construction and performance of the Solar Stik Systems have received scrutiny FAR beyond what anyone on the Sailnet forum will ever appreciate (or in some instances, understand). If they did not perform to advertised standards, we would have a much different clientele than we currently do. 

We are a family-owned business that provides a product that is made almost entirely in the USA... Every component is screened for domestic production. We also have a dedicated team of professionals who genuinely care about the quality of our products and the people who depend on them. 

It is because of the cruising community that we were successful in the early days... THAT is something that we will always remember and respect.

You have my personal guarantee that the system performs AS ADVERTISED. 

Brian Bosley

P.S. Sailing Dog, to be clear, it was US who pulled the plug on Defender, West Marine, and every other "retailer" to keep the retail cost at a minimum for the Cruiser. Every tier of distribution increases the final price... in spite of your insinuation, it was simply a decision we made based on keeping it affordable (unless you somehow have a problem with that). In fact, to point out something that you may have missed, our prices have actually DECREASED.

We have only one mission at Solar Stik... to provide a system that has "value" to the marketplace. I find it curious that you would belittle our company for the decision to be the exclusive seller of our own products.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for the feedback Brian. It's great to see someone take the time to address what typically amounts to a lot of speculation - and stand behind their product.


----------



## H2Ocruizers (Jan 6, 2009)

*...and "thank you" to...*



remetau said:


> We have a stik and had been quite happy with it although it is really expensive. We are planning on replacing the BP 50 watt panels with two Kyrocera 100 watts. We'll build new horizontal bars to fit the new panels. The vertical is plenty strong enough to hold larger panels. We're still happy with the purchase since we use the stik for our Kiss wind turbine and a dinghy engine lift.


...Remeteau! It's good to see you guys are still around. Still cruising the West Coast of FL? I followed your trip to the Keys... 'twas a great read!

I'll be very curious to see how your panel expansion goes... please keep us posted!

Cheers!


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

H2Ocruizers said:


> ...Remeteau! It's good to see you guys are still around. Still cruising the West Coast of FL? I followed your trip to the Keys... 'twas a great read!
> 
> I'll be very curious to see how your panel expansion goes... please keep us posted!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Brian. We've been in the Keys for two years now, and I just recently got laid off from my job. So we're heading to the Bahamas for a month or so and then probably up the east coast to find some work.

As mentioned, we have been very pleased with your product and recommend it for anybody looking for the versatility and robustness of the Stik.

We did end up getting the two side arms for the transom mount welded to the eyes on the stik in order to reduce wear on the eyes from the boat rocking, but other than that, the thing is just solid.


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Can someone provide the rough price range for a SolarStik? I have a 30foot boat and would like to add solar at some point and with limited deck space this seems like the perfect solution. The ability to combine both solar panels and a wind generate on the same platform is a definite bonus. I also like how the panels can be adjusted while on the boat to maximize their exposure to the sun. When not on the boat I could just leave them in the best compromise fixed position. Really looks like a great product, especially on a small boat like mine where I could use the transom mounting method. Just curious on a rough price range for a basic installation kit for a boat my size.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Others will chime in and correct me here, but my best recollection is ~$3500.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

H2Ocruizers said:


> ... to point out something that you may have missed, our prices have actually DECREASED.


Brian,

Because the product is no longer available through Defender, Hamilton, etc., and the MSRP listed on the Solar Stick site is


> USD $ (call for pricing)


 could you please give us a ball park?










P.S. - Speaking ONLY for myself, I hate it when companies do this. "Call for pricing," *especially* when you have an Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price, tells me that the price fluctuates so much that disclosing it is not practical. I also view this as another way of saying that the price is negotiable.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I hate 'call for price' but considering the way the prices of solar panels and most metals (i.e. the aluminum structural tubing) have fluctuated in the past few years...Maybe that's the only way to avoid posting changes all over the web every two days while staying competitive?

And i suspect that like many vendors, they have "show special" prices on the demo units they take around to boat shows.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> This is the thread where the thing first appeared on SailNet (started by Xort).
> 
> I was trying to spare the OP the gory details, but since the can has been opened...


Oh nice, blame it all on me!

IIRC, Conky Joe didn't have a financial connection to Solar Stik. I think there was some sort of personal connection but no official involvement by Solar Stick in Joe's website.

It seems that the upshot is that the product is rather expensive and requires tending to get the most of it's capabilities, which has been mentioned here already. If you have limited mounting space, it may be the best alternative.

Enjoy reading the original thread. It should only take a few days.
I'll be back in 6 months to check up on y'all!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

xort said:


> Oh nice, blame it all on me!
> 
> IIRC, Conky Joe didn't have a financial connection to Solar Stik. I think there was some sort of personal connection but no official involvement by Solar Stick in Joe's...


Weren't there two that took a bullet in that thread? Conchy and Lalelu? Ah the good old days of passive-aggressive "moderation".

Man am I glad things took a turn for the better.

And didn't Conchy come back and apologize for everything at AS? I'd say that guy has some class... especially after falling victim to the old "bait-and-ban".

Good times.


----------



## CruiserJoe (Feb 21, 2011)

xort said:


> Oh nice, blame it all on me!
> 
> IIRC, Conky Joe didn't have a financial connection to Solar Stik. I think there was some sort of personal connection but no official involvement by Solar Stick in Joe's website.
> 
> ...


Like XORT said, Brian and I are very good friends, along with a large village of Marine Industry Veterans. As a matter of fact I saw him, along with Boatbabe, as well as other folks that stand behind the Solar Stik and the technology behind it this past weekend at Strictly Sail Miami.

Unfortunately Mr. Sailingdog has been stuck on semantics, when the rest of us has moved along.

I would submit that given the info in this thread reinforces why MR Sailingdog has little to no idea what he is talking about, as he has never seen, used, tested, or otherwise had any interaction with the Solar Stik.

So let's stick with the facts:

1. Solar Stik, although developed for sailors by sailors, has proven somewhat expensive for the typical cruising budget.

2. Solar Stik operates as advertised, and can and does give a 60% to 100% in a typical day improvement in solar panel efficiency over the same solar panel laid flat. One of those conditions is the fact that the Solar Stik panels are in the air, and remain cooler than when laid flat on a surface. This also aids in the efficiency.

3. Solar Stik has actually been wildly popular in Military arenas, and has around 500 units deployed, along with other options that allow it to become a "mini-grid", and allow attachment from generators, and other power sources, including auto starting a properly equipped generator when alternative power is needed.

Like others like LeLaLu and Remetau that ACTUALLY have and Solar Stik and ACTUALLY have used the Solar Stik, and everyone agrees, the Solar Stik operates as advertised, and the only downfall other than semantics expressed by Mr. Sailigdog, is the price.

SVPrarieRose I wish you the best with your decision.

Fair winds...


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

What Have I started?

I am debating between a stick and a small arch that also serves as davits for inshore sailing. I am leaning towards the arch for the versatility, but the stick seems to be a solid unit. Thanks everyone for chiming in, and SD, I appreciate the scepticism, gotta keep 'em honest.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

NOOOOOOoooooooooo here we go again:clobber


----------



## H2Ocruizers (Jan 6, 2009)

*prices*

Good afternoon, All!

The prices range from $3,250 to $3,500, depending on the system. I don't want to get into trouble here as we are not currently advertising on the Sailnet site, (we usually advertise April-June for marine systems)...

If you need more specifics about costing, I invite you to contact us at the office... in fact, if you mention this thread, I'll see to it that you get free shipping on top of it.

To get past the "guards at the gate", you can ask for me personally if you need to.

Remeteau... give me a quick call on the tech support number when you have a few minutes.

Cheers!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

H2Ocruizers said:


> Good afternoon, All!
> 
> The prices range from $3,250 to $3,500, depending on the system. I don't want to get into trouble here as we are not currently advertising on the Sailnet site, (we usually advertise April-June for marine systems)...
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU BRIAN* for posting this. It addresses my specific concern about "Call for pricing," and will probably improve the ratio of good leads to "tire-kickers" from the calls that you receive.

However, to stay on Sailnet's good side, I hope that you advertise on Sailnet as planned.

I understand that prices may change without notice. etc. Bla, bla bla...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> *THANK YOU BRIAN* for posting this. It addresses my specific concern about "Call for pricing," and will probably improve the ratio of good leads to "tire-kickers" from the calls that you receive.
> 
> However, to stay on Sailnet's good side, I hope that you advertise on Sailnet as planned.
> 
> I understand that prices may change without notice. etc. Bla, bla bla...


+1.


----------



## hank2222 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok here is my two cents on the Solar Stik set up..

First off i'm not a salior by any means along with my reason for joining this website was to read reviews of some of the products i chose to put into the kitchen and bathroom of my place ..

So my means for use it in the area of dealing bad weather problems to make power to recharge my bank after a bad weather ..

Where i have my house in Tx it is part of the State Hurricane and Torando Alley and i learned over the year to have a safe place to go and stay because of dealing with bad weather problems there through the years 

So i made the indside of the place the torando shelter look like a high end sailing yachet or rv with all the applainces from the sailboat and rv world inside the place that where 110.volt or 120.volt along with 12.volt dc items in the place to make it more liveable dureing time i would have to live there if a torando took the house .. .. ..

With all the appliances that are the highest energy star rated as i can get them in the area of 110.or 120.volt appliances ..

I figure if i had to live in the place i wanted it to be comfortable for the long haul when i'm liveing there and it was outfited with alot of basic creature comforts items from the kitchen to the bathroom to combo bedroom and liveing room area in the place with alot of the socalled Rv and Sailboat world items ..

The reason why i chose solar stik company because of them working with me and we came up with the basic sized package that i need and it can be put up and broken down as need and stored in the shelter to recharge the shelter bank along with basic fact that they are man protable makes them a nice feature also in my book ..

My daily avg wattage is about 850 watts dureing normal day to day life there and on the days i would call bakeing and laundry days and it goes up to 1400.watts that day because of useing the stove to bake bread and other dish and useing of the combo laundry machine ..


So that why i chose the Solar Stik 100 model brezze with solar panels and given the facts that you can aim the panels to get the most out of them in the long days of summer is one of the best ideas also ..

If you go to PVWatts and use there system for how many sun hours a day your getting also help ..in the area of TX where i'm getting about on avg is around 2.kw hours a day in the winter time and summer time is about 6 kw hours more than enough to recharge the battery bank at my place


So that my two cents on the subect


----------



## hank2222 (Apr 23, 2011)

My grandfather and father used to have a saying that has stuck with me for years because of them saying it all the time 

You get what you pay for when it comes to buy products from companys buy cheap and it does not last long buy well made products from good companys and they stand the test of time and there customers keep comeing back to them year and year ..they would tell me alot when i was growing up and i will allways buy first rate items over cheap stuff ..


----------

